# Got me a Bear



## Allen Oliver (Oct 3, 2013)

Couple months ago I twisted up some strings for a friend for his Kodiak Hunter. While shooting the string in for him I got hooked. Been searching for me one ever since. Picked me one up for $145 dollars the other day. I have owned a few Recurves but not one that shoots as good as this bow does for me. Made me a new string and got her about tuned up this afternoon. Her stats are 45# at 28  and 60 inch. I think she is a 70 something model. Her serial number starts with a KT and she has a flush gold bear medallion. Green limbs and White limb tips.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 3, 2013)

I've got a Kodiak, A kodiak magnum and a grizzly. Killed a deer last year w the k mag and I like the Kodiak the most.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 3, 2013)

Thats a good lookin Bow buddy. Congratulations


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice, I cut my teeth on one of those in 1971. That one looks great.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I also picked up a bear kodiak magnum last week, just wonder what brace height you guys were shooting?...and where y'all are placing your nocking point? It's a great shooting bow so far, just getting her tuned up


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 3, 2013)

Loved my old bear.  That's a nice one there.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 3, 2013)

hortonhunter22 said:


> I also picked up a bear kodiak magnum last week, just wonder what brace height you guys were shooting?...and where y'all are placing your nocking point? It's a great shooting bow so far, just getting her tuned up



I have mine set at 8 1/4 and the nock point at 5/8 above center right now. This is a starting point right now till I get the string shot in. Once I get it settled in I will fine tune brace and nock when I bare shaft tune the bow. I shoot 3 fingers under and have found that my nock point is usually around 5/8 above center. Looks like the 1535 Gold Tip with 175 grain tip is going to be what I shoot out of this bow. Yes I was real pleased with the condition of this bow. No stress marks on the limbs, no scratches. It has one very light brown spot on the top limb. Don't know what it is but it does not effect the performance at all. Not real noticeable either.


----------



## gurn (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice..Looks in real good shape.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 4, 2013)

awesome for 145 dollars. You pretty much stole it at that price, in that good condition. 

I am KICKING myself for getting a 300 dollar traffic ticket - No No:
that would be money spent buying myself a Bear recurve.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 4, 2013)

That's a great looking bow.  You did well!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 4, 2013)

Good looking bow!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 4, 2013)

Sounds like a great deal on an outstanding looking bow! I still love my old Bear recurve.  Took it hunting with me last weekend and left my Widow at home for a change.


----------



## BoKat96 (Oct 4, 2013)

Great looking bow


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 4, 2013)

Got to watch out for those old Bear bows, they have a temperament and well kill if given the chance. Just warning ya. mikE


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 4, 2013)

That's sho perty rite ther yep yep


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 4, 2013)

Very nice bow. I started out with a Super Kodiak in 1976.


----------



## PassingThrough (Oct 6, 2013)

That's a good find right there. Looks to be in super shape!


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 6, 2013)

What a steal. She sure is pretty.


----------

